# Pinned raft on lower Eagle



## dsruss (May 21, 2009)

It's actually closer to straight across from HATS


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dsruss (May 21, 2009)

Recovered, thanks to Eagle County Mountain Rescue Group


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

did you learn something from their retrieval? like how to recover your own gear?


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Classless*

If not I teach a gear recovery class on Sundays right after Spencerhenrys trolling asshole class.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

swimteam101 said:


> If not I teach a gear recovery class on Sundays right after Spencerhenrys trolling asshole class.


Can I sign up for both classes? Sounds fun.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

classic sign of what this country has become.

screw up, then call someone else to deal with it for you.


----------



## dsruss (May 21, 2009)

Yes, we learned a lot. Spencerhenry, thanks for your kind words and intent. It's people like you that make mountainbuzz a warm and welcoming forum to share information that might impact others. Also, it's so nice you feel you know the whole situation well enough to offer feedback and wisdom.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

spencerhenry said:


> classic sign of what this country has become.
> 
> screw up, then call someone else to deal with it for you.


classic sign of what this forum has become.

screw up, let people know what's up and that the authorities have been contacted so no false searches are started, and some internet trollholio pisses all over you.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

carvedog said:


> classic sign of what this forum has become.
> 
> screw up, let people know what's up and that the authorities have been contacted so no false searches are started, and some internet trollholio pisses all over you.


Yeah, I was thinking that maybe they called dispatch to say everyone was OK, and a little while later a bunch of bored rescue guys roll up and shove them out of the way and take over the boat recovery because they're the "experts." Like what I think has happened with kayak recoveries on Clear Creek.

It's amazing what we can come up with when we don't know any details, eh? We can fill that info in to fit however we want to imagine the story to work out in the end.

dsruss - glad everyone's OK, hopefully all the gear's recovered and in good shape too.

Stay safe,

-AH


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Similar incident happened on the Steamboat town run last year (or maybe the year before). The group wrapped their canoe, but failed to let anyone know. Couple passersby spotted the canoe and called the police, for fear that the group was still in the river. The cops had a "hunch" and found the group down at one of the bars, perfectly fine.


----------



## dsruss (May 21, 2009)

Yes, pretty much we called dispatch right when after it happened to let them know everyone was okay and boat was pinned. There were a few boats coming down after us and didn't want any unnecessary fuss. We lucked out with the Mountain Rescue and a few others helping us right away that evening before the water got higher today mainly because they knew who we were. Because of them, we were able to get it recovered from a tough spot quickly. We certainly did not intend on someone cleaning up our mess, just appreciative of the help in a big way. Also, as educators, we are constantly learning new things ourselves and every experience helps us do just that.

Here is video of part of recovery


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

Happy everyone is safe. Anyone know about the cat pinned in Dowds earlier this week? It's not there today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

